# Upright hen vs. Feeding hen



## westmittenoutdoorsman (Apr 2, 2015)

What do you prefer more? an upright hen or feeding hen? Just curious on what people prefer


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Feeding hen


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I tend to prefer no dekes at all. They seem to do more harm than good for me anyways.

Ganzer


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Usually I use none.but if I do definitely a feeder.upright makes me think alert possible spooked hen. my 2 cents


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Feeder for me


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Feeder. From my experience it makes the birds a little more at ease.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Both in the same spread


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

MERGANZER said:


> I tend to prefer no dekes at all. They seem to do more harm than good for me anyways.
> 
> Ganzer


I am surprised by this. Experiences vary in the world. I admit that. But hen decoys generally help me. I have had tom decoys spook toms...or keep them out of range. I no longer use them. On occasion boss hens see decoys and try and steer their toms away. In the latter case...calling does the same thing...gets you cut at and you watch birds bail. In general, you will never see me without a deke.

I am interested in you thoughts.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Have had great success with an upright hen


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

TheLionsFan said:


> Feeder. From my experience it makes the birds a little more at ease.


Same here. I've always been of the mentality that an upright pointed in the wrong direction can ruin a hunt, and when you can't be confident exactly where they'll come from, it's best to stick with feeders.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Upright Feeding Hen


----------

